# Status einer checkbox auslesen?



## pastors (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
wie kann der Status einer checkbox ausgelesen werden die kein value-Tag enthält?
Geht das überhaupt?

Danke 

Mike


----------



## pastors (24. Juni 2004)

Hi,
ich bins nochmals 
Also mit document.getElementsByName("Checkbox")[0].checked kann ich zumidnest die Checkbox setzen. Wie kann ich aber den Status erfahren, ob diese zuvor gesetz war oder nicht?

Mike


----------



## ludz (24. Juni 2004)

Du überprüfst ob document.getElementsByName("Checkbox")[0].checked == true ist!


----------



## pastors (24. Juni 2004)

Ah, vielen Dank, genau das wars 

Mike


----------

